# Changing Bezel On Seiko 7002-7001



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

Wondering if anyone has any tips for changing beel insert on the 7002, is it easy enough to just pop off? Don't want to go wrecking the watch.

Also any opinions on whether the pepsi or black bezel looks best? Currently has very beaten up black bezel and look to get good condition replacement as well as pepsi. Have posted on wanted board but how much should I be paying for bezel inserts, don't really want to be throwing too much money at the watch.

Cheers.

http://i735.photobucket.com/albums/ww360/r...-PepsiBlack.jpg


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Yep a thin swiss army blade is good for removing seiko bezels. Just make sure bezel is running nice and smooth!



RS24 said:


> Wondering if anyone has any tips for changing beel insert on the 7002, is it easy enough to just pop off? Don't want to go wrecking the watch.
> 
> Also any opinions on whether the pepsi or black bezel looks best? Currently has very beaten up black bezel and look to get good condition replacement as well as pepsi. Have posted on wanted board but how much should I be paying for bezel inserts, don't really want to be throwing too much money at the watch.
> 
> ...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

George did a excellent tutorial here Robb..

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=8383

Pay around Â£20 delivered for a insert from a guy called Yokadobies ( sp?  ) He does the best ( most accurate ) inserts...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jasonm said:


> George did a excellent tutorial here Robb..
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=8383
> 
> Pay around Â£20 delivered for a insert from a guy called Yokadobies ( sp?  ) He does the best ( most accurate ) inserts...


or Yobokies even :lol:


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks guys, have sourced bezel inserts and ordered.

Next step will be attempting to fit the insert, I will definately have to pay close attention to those instructions...

I'll let you know how it goes!?


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

It's Seikoboy backwards so you don't forget chaps...

Yobokies.

Greg.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Bloody hell :huh:

I honestly never knew that..... 

Cheers Greg...


----------

